# Bathing a hedgehog for the first time! Wat do i do?



## brylecc1989 (Apr 11, 2011)

Someone please gimme the play by play of how to do this. seems near impossible! lol All help appreciated as always


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm glad you asked this question! Im sure someone will come along with instruction. Im nervous to do it without someone who knows what there doing instructing me... it just seems like there's a lot of room for error... :?


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

To bathe a hedgehog, you only need enough water to come up to their tummies or to cover their legs. Some of them may be nervous so it is a good idea to put a piece of fleece down so they can have grip. Make sure you feel the water with your forearm not hands, there have been cases of hedgies getting burned from hot water. Use a toothbrush to gently clean off their feet and quills and use a cup to rinse them off with water. Aveeno oatmeal baby wash is the best to use on them as it doesn't dry out their skin. You can also put a capsule of flax seed oil in the rinse water to help with dry skin. Bathing is recommended no more than 2 times a month as it will dry out their skin.


----------



## brylecc1989 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks! o you think she will freak out? I know all hedgies are different but what is their general reaction? My girl is about ten weeks old and has a very mild mannered personality..


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

It really probably varies from hedgehog to hedgehog. You could have one who hates being held and is grumpy but may love water. Just like dogs... some are natural swimmers like our lab and others prefer not to like bulldogs. But i'm sure if you're hedgie is high strung and it does not like the experience it may get startled and quite unhappy... let me know how it works out for you. Ours is a little older, she came to us pregnant and we just seperated babies so this is the first time we've gotten to bathe her. It shall be interesting. Think we should put something in that they can swim to? Toys.. buckets ect. I


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I have only bathed Truffle once (only had him a month). I had a facecloth on the bottom of the sink so he could get a grip. He did not like it. He spent the whole time trying to climb up my arm and get out. Toys would have just gotten in the way


----------



## brylecc1989 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a new 7 wk old kitten and a ten week old hedgehog to bathe tonite. Better dig out the bathing suits!


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

brylecc1989 said:


> I have a new 7 wk old kitten and a ten week old hedgehog to bathe tonite. Better dig out the bathing suits!


I didn't know you were suppose to bathe cats? I don't think they like water very much by nature.. you'll probably have an easier time with the hedgehog


----------



## brylecc1989 (Apr 11, 2011)

Usually you're not but we just adopted her and shes matted and smelly. 7 week old tuxedo long hair. soooo adorable.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

brylecc1989 said:


> Usually you're not but we just adopted her and shes matted and smelly. 7 week old tuxedo long hair. soooo adorable.


Well then, that make a bit more sense. She might appreciate a good bath if she's all yucky. What a good pet momma you are! What do the two, kitten and hedgie, think of each other? They may be young enough to bond. Our dog loves the hedgehogs! It's a funny sight when you see a full grown lab and a hedgehog cuddled on the couch!  It only lasts until something startles the hedgie though. Once the quills go up the dog gets down... it's amazing how gentle he is around them though. He knows they are part of the family and he needs to be careful... you would think a hunting dog would be to interest and rough. Good luck with your baths!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Everyone hit on the right points, but I just want to stress to the newby bathers that you NEVER leave your hedgehog unattended when giving them a bath. You might think they will not be able to climb out of the sink, or wash tub etc. and let me tell you, THEY CAN and they WILL! Even without the help of your arm! 

Think of it as giving a newborn a bath........if I get interupted I have this deep tupperware (I mean DEEP) container with steep sides that I plunk her into and then I take the container and her wherever I was being summoned to......... and I don't stay away long because she will get a chill because she is wet on the tummy. 

KathyTNY


----------



## brylecc1989 (Apr 11, 2011)

It's pet daddy but thank you!  I havent even introduced them yet. The kitten is still tryin to get used to me and my girl and our 8 month old cat. It would be really awesome if they were friends though. Nothing cuter than cross-species friends. I also just bought a carpet python. Wholeee new set of challenges! YAY ANIMALS  



PintoPrincess2 said:


> brylecc1989 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually you're not but we just adopted her and shes matted and smelly. 7 week old tuxedo long hair. soooo adorable.
> ...


----------



## kyungmal (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello! I was searching online for a while about bathing in the past and here is some helpful info:

This video link below is the best representation and SAFEST video that I've seen. I've had my hedgie now for 8 months and this bathing routine works the best. Instead of the sink, I use a smaller sterilite bin (18qt)

Here is a link for a video of bathing. But below are steps that I do. 





1. take hedgie out of cage and put him/her on the couch or on your lap to wake him/her up
2. Put hedgie in safe waiting place that is outside of cage while you prepare the bath
3. You will need a sink or container, warm water, toothbrush (new and clean), soap (I use Aveeno baby oatmeal soap, but there are other kinds you can use), a cup of warm water, and a clean blanket to wrap up hedgie after.
4. prepare all these things! When you fill sink/container with warm to the touch water (think lukewarm bath water) , you can put a dish towel down to prevent your hedgie from sliding around.
5. carefully put your hedgie in the water, being careful not to dunk its face in the water.
6. your hedgie will most likely unroll and explore a bit. use about 1/2 of the water in your cup to wet the hedgie a bit. Then use toothbrush and put a bit of soap on it (the same amount you would use to brush your teeth ) and gently brush through the quills. 
7. Make sure to get all sides and back, but don't go too close the ears and beyond. always stroke down 
8. Most likely your hedgie is walking around while you do this. Hehe. Gently use the rest of the water in the cup to rinse the soap off the hedgie. (my hedgie HATES this part so she tries to walk away while i'm doing this. I follow her around with the cup)
9. Take hedgie out and wrap in dry fleece blanket and cuddle till dry.
10. I usually take this time to trim nails CAREFULLY. Here's another video link about that. 




 or 



11. I also take this time to sometimes put a tiny bit of lotion on hedgie's ears. I only do this at bath time. And bath time is about 1-2 times per month to make sure she doesn't get dry skin. My hedgie gets just plain foot baths 1-2 times per week, it varies due to the severity of her poop boots.

Hope this was helpful!!!! Have a great week!


----------

